# Affecting My Social Life and Love Life, My Life is Ending



## themoneyghost

So I'm in highschool and when I started my 3rd year, I decided that I wouldn't go to my moms house anymore to eat. I would just go home and wait until my dad came so we can order food. So I would eat like at 8 or 9. Usually burgers and fries, pizza, or Chinese, etc. Junk food basically. So I would go to sleep after 30 minutes or a hour after eating. So I wouldn't feel like taking a s*** until I'm at school. I would hold it the whole day until I get home because the bathrooms are always filled with people or its dirty. I would also hold in farts. So one week, I didn't take s*** in five days. FIVE DAYS. So I finally used the bathroom and I was hella constipated. So I was there for like 30 minutes just pushing, and when it came down, it was like a log. My head hurt like crazy after I dropped It I was tired as hell. I even showered for another 30 min because of that. The next morning, I woke up and showered again because I usually shower 2 times a day. In the shower my anus felt weird, like as if it was open. I was scared but it went away after a while. So on Monday, I go to school, and I sit down in Trigonometry and my anus.... It starts to sweat, LIKE CRAZY. After like 20 min, I start to hear friend nexts to me and hes like "it smells like ass my *****" and we start laughing. So I go to my next class. And I sit next to my friend. Ass still sweaty and it got worse as I walked. I didn't smell anything. But when I sat next to my friend, she starts sniffling and covering her nose and mouth with both of her hands. I got scared, I started thinking, is it my sweaty ass? I didn't say anything to her. So, I started getting comments around the room. "Somebody smells like ass". I was like, is it me? Well yea it has to be me because its such a coincidence. So it was gym time, and we were sitting on the floor because the basketballs were pitched. My ass was getting extremely sweaty. So I went to the bathroom to wipe my ass. I don't see anything and my ass felt semi-dry. I smelled the toilet paper, and it didn't smell like anything. I was freaking out bro. So I went back to the gym and the bell rings in 3 min. Bell rings and we're leaving. Im behind this loud white chick that has somewhat attitude, and thinks out loud. She shouts, "somebody smells like sweaty ass". That's it, for sure, it was me. I went home and I told my mom. She said I don't stink, its just my imagination. But its bulls*** because I do not have ol factory syndrome. I know I smell like ass because my girlfriend broke up with me because of this. She said I smelled like ass. I explained the situation to her and she didn't care. She said smells really bother people. Even my friends don't hang out with me or invite me to party's anymore. My life is ruined. This sweaty ass/smell likes ass situation is killing me. Its been going on for 3 months. I want to stop it before it gets worse but I don't know it is or how to stop it. I went to the doctor sunday, its Saturday now. Its been a week and they prescribed glycol 3350, a special kind of powder laxative you mix with water and drink everyday. Yea I've been to the bathroom regularly this week but I still have a sweaty ass and still get comments about my sweaty ass smell. I've been eating healthy and I make sure I eat before 6 o clock pm and I drink a lot of water since last month. Still nothing. 
These are my symptoms. 
-Sweaty butt crack and ass crack when I walk for 15-20 minutes or when I sit for 10 min. 
-A lot of constipation but glycol is helping a little
-Anus feels moist 
-Anus feels like its not closing properly and it feels like its open when I sit
-Lower back pain sometimes
-Uncomfortable when I sit 
-When im taking a crap, the last bit of the poop doesn't come out no matter how hard I try so it just goes back up but probably comes out when I take the next sh**
-Anus gets itchy when its sweaty or semi-sweaty

NOTE: The doctors did check the anus by doing tests and x-rays. No hemmroids or anything. I'm straight, never had butt sex or never stuck anything in my ass, but I did try a enema with the tube thingy or the constipation. I couldn't do it because it hurt. So I left that alone. My boxers don't smell and my boxers don't get wet like that, its just my whole ass. I'm not a stressed person but this has gotten me stress and I get anxious because of it and I can't control it at all.

PLEASE HELP ME GET MY LIFE BACK PLEASE. I WILL PAY THROUGH PAYPAL IF YOU HELP ME WITH THIS AFTER I GET CURED. Because to be honest, thinking about this makes me want to kill myself. I can't enjoy life. I lost the girlfriend that I loved. I lost my close friends. My family thinks I'm crazy. Please, I'm begging anybody to help me if they know what it is. I was having a good life, so why me? Why? What's the point of life then if I can't talk to anybody without them asking me if I shower. Please anybody, I'm so desperate. I'm in a public highschool guys so imagine that. Imagine how I feel. Thank you guys and god bless you guys. Please help me get my life back.


----------



## tummyrumbles

You haven't said what you eat so it's probably bad. My diet is very boring but works. You can't drink alcohol, eat refined white flours, puddings, rice etc. Look up low FODMAPs and eat the veges and fruits that appeal to you. I had to give up wheat because of the horrible gas it produced. No starchy breads, biscuits of any kind. You'll need a lot of willpower to limit yourself to these foods but you can eat as much as you like I guess:

breakfast: porridge, egg

lunch: lettuce, tomato, olives, cucumber, cheese, small tin salmon

dinner: fish/meat with potato, sweet potato, pumpkin, bok choy

dessert: banana & yoghurt

snacks: 10 blanched almonds, french fries

This has been my basic diet for the last month. Evacuation is very quick and there should be very little gas if you fully evacuate, and allow at least 20 minutes to evacuate, just in case you think you've finished but haven't. It's hard eating pretty well the same thing day after day but it's a lot better than being gassy. I'm resigned to not getting pleasure from food anymore, I just eat so I'm not hungry. Keep eating early in the evening and going to bed as early as you can so you don't get hungry.


----------



## Tryingtocure

To themoneyghotst

I feel you bro, your not the only one and theres so many more and its rediculous, but i think i understand why this is happening to us.

Its currently 1 am, and ive been up for 3 hours reading around on this website trying to see what im going to do about this problem. I basically have the same exact issue as you. And i mean ALL the same symptoms. However, i dont think i have it so bad. Right now im 16 in the 10 th grade. When i was in 8th grade everyday i would walk into science class, AS I WAS WALKING IN, someone would say "it smells like shit", my friends around me would say it smelled like ass as well, and i knew it was me, i could feel my ass being wet and that made it super uncomfortable. Thats when it started. I would do this thing were i put my hand in my front pocket and sneakily pull my boxers up so they kinda covered my ass crack, and it made it feel less uncomfortable, but it didnt change or help the smell people would Always say stuff, and when im sure a lot of times it smells but people just dont say anything. That is what makes me incontiences a lot. Im a very chill person, and my gf has anxiety and i can tell im very laid back compared to her, but this is the only thing that makes me self concious. I dont have this as bad as you because i dont think i always smell, but several times a day its like my ass gets wet and i try to hold in a fart/several farts and i feel like i do but it gets sweaty and feels wet and people start to notice a bad smell. I have lots of friends and close friends too, but still i know people notice this smell a lot. However I CANT EVER NOTIce.

I was at a crowded movie theater, with my gf and accouple of her friends. My ass started to feel wet and i began to feel gassy and her friend said it smelled like ass and after a few minute my gf smelled it too, and it lasted like 20 minutes. I said i had to go piss and i went to wipe my ass, it was a little bit wet but i tried to dry it up as best i could but my ass was starting to feel sore from how much i wiped and even after so i still had the wet feeling. ALSO DIET, my diet is shitty. I dont eat breakfast cause im so fucking tired in the morning before school even with 8-9 hours of sleep. Then i eat a sandwhich at school lunch with turkey chicken breast and lettuce, then at home i usually have that again except with picles and a couple pickled jalepenos slices and that is like at 2 pm, i dont eat untill 9 pm that night when my parents come home with some like fast food or fried chicken/fatboy sammiches. thats my background, and my story is that i need to get this out of my life. I know i still have my amazing GF and lots of cool friends, but this feeling i have physically of never feeling empty after i poop and trying to poop for 1-2 hours every day, going to the bathroom to wipe all the time in school, AND its worse mentally, cause people say it smells like shit and i know its me. Its horrible and i hate to know others are experiencing this, but from all the 50+ hours ive spent readinf up on this, ive concluded with this so far:

1. The cause is most likely diet. Theres certian types of molecules in food called FODMAP's. Each letter is a different chemmical found in many. Average foods. When people with our syndrome consume these FODMAPS, the bacteria thats normally in our intestine absorb it and feed off of it, and this creates problems ( thats very general and i could get more scientific, but theres no need), its common sense. Ive realized now that i cant eat like shit and not experience problems. So the way to fix this is most likely a diet which contains a low amount of FODMAPS, and the good and bad foods for this can be foubd on the site (go to the home pAge And scroll to FODMAPS)

2. Ive read countless stories of people with the problem going to several doctors haveing many tests done (colonoscopy, abdominal MRI) and it all comes back fine. They talk to doctors and they tell them that their completely healthy. I looked so hard for a cure for this and still the only thing that ive ever heard any one say work is diet change. Everyone is different, some people have hemmoroifs some even have Chrones which seems like it would habe some direct involvment into the problem. However i do not. I used to be completely normal and still i dont have chrones or any other dissese no ADD, not anything. However this is something that is drastically affecting the way i feel and its affect SO MANY others in even worse ways.

So tomorrow im going to start this Diet.
Super low on sugars. No more soda, no gatorade, no iced tea only water, as for foods, fruits, vegies, chicken turkey tuna salmon are all good. even though i cant drive yet, and i wont be able to have any food i would like to have, im still going to do everythinng i can to stick to a low FODMAP diet. If anyone has a similAr problem or has any further knowledge/experiences, or anything at all, i can be reached at [email protected] and im open to any and all discussion. I just want to get rid of whatever this is that i have, and if i succeed through the means of my diet, i will share my success and help as my sufferers as i can.


----------



## Tryingtocure

http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/fodmap-intolerances.pdf

This a link to what ill be basing my diet off of


----------



## SoCal_Lady91

Themoneyghost: ur girlfriends a kunt for breaking up with you. Screw her if thats what she said. I get worried about the way I smell too and the best thing to do is watch your diet, take vitamins, shower twice daily, and when shit happens dont blame yourself. Whip that shit around who cares no one knows its you anyway im so tired of worrying about the way I smell screw it I wanna be happy!


----------



## LvYouLo

I cut gluten out of my diet completely and now I can "poop like a normal person" I had the same problem with the "anus not closing and sweating" your anus is pretty much like ready to poop at all times because you're probably so full of, well shit. So, how to make that stop? Lots of ways. Eat healthier, it sucks for the first week the most but after a while your body gets used to it and has less cravings for it. Next, probiotics. I don't know if you want the whole background on how amazing they are, but long story short I take one every day (personally I take one called Nutriclean) and after a couple days you will start to go regularly. I also drink OPC-3, its expensive but with IBS-C you're swollen in your Colin and I am very swollen from IBS from my esophagus down, and opc-3 is natural deflamitory.


----------

